# deca/dianabol cycle



## Lui (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi guys, im new to this forum. And ive got a question for you straight away. Im starting a deca and dianabol cycle next week with some sus too. 

I know to keep my gains and for my natural tes to go back to normal im going to need to use clomid or nolvedex. but after my 8 weeks im going to do, how long after my cycle will i need to start and for how long?

Another question is, if i begin to get 'bitch tits' i know i'l need to use clomid or nolvedex for it to go away, and to keep it away- carry on for a few days more. But can i still carry on with my injections during this happening??

Advice would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 25, 2005)

Advice would be much appreciated

You need to do more research. Clomid for bitch tits? 

No one here is going to help you until you do your part of research. It's obvious that you haven't. 
Your going to need to inform us of your stat's. 
1) Age
2) How long you have been training
3) height
4) weight


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Advice would be much appreciated
> 
> You need to do more research. Clomid for bitch tits?
> 
> ...


This site really needs to have the Anabolic section restricted to 21 and over....and they must have proof of age.....


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 25, 2005)

put your cycle off for a while longer. wait until you've got a good grasp of what's going on with chemicals and your body. please, we just want you to be safe. if you go hurt yourself, you'll end up making everyone in the game look bad.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 25, 2005)

i'm not trying to flame you but the thread title says it all, my man.


----------



## Tha Don (Jul 25, 2005)

start nolvadex for pct 3 weeks after your last shot of sust/deca, and run for 4 weeks

as the guys above have said, you really need to provide us with more info if you want to get better responses from the board


----------



## musclepump (Jul 25, 2005)

d you must have missed the part where people say to not help someone


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jul 25, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> i'm not trying to flame you but the thread title says it all, my man.


Exactly!  Thats the main reason i clicked on this thread...."oh man, what do we have going on now?"          Do your homework BEFORE you even THINK about taking ANYTHING, let alone AAS.


----------



## Kev0nCabron (Sep 5, 2010)

28 years old        
6 foot 1
165 lbs  hard as rock
can bench 205lbs
working out for 3 years but been slacking last few months otherwise id bench more

got deca and dbols on way, i wanted something with least side effects, cuz my hair gettin thin already and dont wanna lose it yet, or else i woulda went with test e and deca. i new to this shit... trying to do my reasearch, sometime its easier to just ask then figure it out on ur own then fuck up ur body cuz u dont understand, but hey..  


so    here what i thinkin

week 1     deca  300    dbol   30
week 2     deca  300    dbol   30
week 3     deca  300    dbol   30
week 4     deca  300    dbol   30
week 5 -7 deca  300       -     -
week 8     deca  300     week 8 peeps start havin hard on problems dont                                      know if its common or if people are just over                                          paranoid.
week 9     deca  300      what else?
week 10    deca   300     what else?
wanna make sure my hormone leves are good and side effects down, so clomid few weeks after cycle? any suggestions to this cycle would be greatly appreciated.  Look i been slim my whole life, dont regret it cuz it made me who i am today, i had to fight my way through life cuz of my size and even with my size kicked alot of ass on the way, surprised alot of people. Now its time for my next chapter of my life, gettin huge, gettin the rest the ladies and gettin some mother fuckin respect off the hop, not after i pound the bigger guys head in. lol im goin off... anyway maybe just a full list of what ill need to keep it simple and ill figure out the rest. just so i can put order in on rest of stuff.   

i got:    deca
           dbol
            ?
            ?
            ?


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP

DONT DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you gonna kill your testo natural production like that...

always , the best advice , is to put some testo to run with AA....


deca+ dian+ TESTO

TESTO IS THE MAIN THING...

You ca do like that

1-8 cipio 500-800mg ew
1-6 diana 80mg ed
3-9 deca  400-600mg ew


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

I choose cipionate cause this ester is for bulk..while enantate is for cutt.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

Vesne said:


> I choose cipionate cause this ester is for bulk..while enantate is for cutt.



What? 

The cypionate and enanthate esters are almost IDENTICAL.

Most people use the propionate ester for cutting..

---

Let me reiterate though.. The ESTER, or even the COMPOUND, is not what cuts or bulks you. Your diet/training is.

Hell, I have a buddy who runs deca EVERY cycle. Cut OR bulk. I know others who bulk on primo. 

^May not be the most effective ways, but it just goes to prove that DIET is what determines a cycle either bulk or cut..


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> What?
> 
> The cypionate and enanthate esters are almost IDENTICAL.
> 
> ...




the diet is the main thing like i said before..
whats the purpose to use deca to cutt???
every drug has a purpose...
and i repeat againcipionato is best if you make a builk cycle.
the same for enan, is best use if you put in a cutt cycle.

This  can asure you, i have 105,5kg with my 171cm height..and i afirm to you, cipio is bet for builking and enan is best for cutting...


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

Vesne said:


> the diet is the main thing like i said before..
> whats the purpose to use deca to cutt???
> every drug has a purpose...
> and i repeat againcipionato is best if you make a builk cycle.
> ...



The only difference between Test C and Test E is test C is made here and Test E is made in Europe.  Cutting is mostly about diet.  If you are looking for a cutting drug, try Tren with your Test.


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> The only difference between Test C and Test E is test C is made here and Test E is made in Europe.  Cutting is mostly about diet.  If you are looking for a cutting drug, try Tren with your Test.



so, you are saying that all the hal lifes of the testos are the same?? what changes here is where its been made??

What is gonna change on your goal, is the diet..of course, this is basics.
But there are drugs that with a propoer diet can get to the goal fast and better..
so, you are on a diet to cutt, and are taking deca(that reatins a lot water)..so whats the point???

I desagree with that...maybe you can say the brands...is where their from..ciclo6, enantest...is the same, all is the enantate of testo..there is no difference, only in the name..but the ester for sure has diffrence each other...


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

i say the basics for my cycle, i choose the testo. and depends on what goal i want to reach. i put the right drugs on my cycle...simple as that.
im not saying that the enan by itself will cutt, or cipio by it sel wil builk....all i am saying isthe testo is basic on a cycle..and plus a lot of things..but im kind lazy right now to write..lol


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

Vesne said:


> so, you are saying that all the hal lifes of the testos are the same?? what changes here is where its been made??
> 
> What is gonna change on your goal, is the diet..of course, this is basics.
> But there are drugs that with a propoer diet can get to the goal fast and better..
> ...



Test E and C are both long acting esters.  You can cut with deca if you take an A/I to counteract the water weight.  You really need to do some research my man.  You can disagree all you want, but you are still wrong.  You can cut or bulk with most anything depending on your diet and ancillaries.


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> Test E and C are both long acting esters.  You can cut with deca if you take an A/I to counteract the water weight.  You really need to do some research my man.  You can disagree all you want, but you are still wrong.  You can cut or bulk with most anything depending on your diet and ancillaries.



not want to argue brow..just saying my point.
and that ididnt know..
a/i, what its mean? maybe is a englishh term and i dont understand..


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

AI = Aromatase Inhibitor (Arimidex, Aromasin, Letro)


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

do you think so? 
here is my new cycle
1-1 Fenil proprionate test "FRONT LOAD" 1gr
1-9 Fenil proprionate Test 600mg EW
1-6 Primobolan                 80mg ED
3-8 Trenbolone aceta.       75mg EOD
3-8 Stan                        100mg EOD
7-10 Masteron                200mg EOD
1-16 GH                            4ui  ED


what guys do you think?
ahh ok.
hey, anyone knows SARMS s4..how it works


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

Why so confusing?

Drop the primo.

Start the tren ace and run it weeks 1-6 instead.

Is the mast with a prop ester or enanth ester? Why are you running it a week PAST the test? Why not start it week 1 too?

100mg winny is a lot. My sweet spot is 75-80mg.


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Why so confusing?
> 
> Drop the primo.
> 
> ...


i am respecting th e half life...
the primo i take 80mg, cause is oral, and not all the 80mg will arrive in my liver active...
Is a propi.
i respect the hl of the winny..50 is ed cause is 24 hours it HL...and i dont want to make everyday..so i put 100ml.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

Lol. Just because you double your dosage of winny, it will not extend the half-life. No matter what dosage you take, you must take it ED. Actually 2-3x/day is the MOST efficient.

Well, you didn't put test enanth in your post. If you are running enanth, why no run it an extra week or two (10-12 total)?


----------



## Vesne (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Lol. Just because you double your dosage of winny, it will not extend the half-life. No matter what dosage you take, you must take it ED. Actually 2-3x/day is the MOST efficient.
> 
> Well, you didn't put test enanth in your post. If you are running enanth, why no run it an extra week or two (10-12 total)?



yes mate, cause i bought first the fenil proprionate testo. Later after that i change my cycle, so there is no much what i can do! 


lol, how can you do 2-3x/day!! my winny is not oral ok!! hahaha


----------



## LAM (Sep 5, 2010)

ultimately the diet determines if one is cutting or bulking not the types of anabolics or androgens being used.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

Vesne said:


> ... lol, how can you do 2-3x/day!! my winny is not oral ok!! hahaha



Okay, well once again you didn't specify.. I thought it was..

Most of your posts, mainly about your cycle, are very vague..


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

LAM said:


> ultimately the diet determines if one is cutting or bulking not the types of anabolics or androgens being used.



There it is!


----------



## nd2bhge (Sep 5, 2010)

hate to flame, but this thread is almost spam!!!


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> hate to flame, but this thread is almost spam!!!



No, you're right.

It almost is.


----------



## Flathead (Sep 5, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> What?
> 
> The cypionate and enanthate esters are almost IDENTICAL.
> 
> ...


 
+1



MDR said:


> The only difference between Test C and Test E is test C is made here and Test E is made in Europe. Cutting is mostly about diet. If you are looking for a cutting drug, try Tren with your Test.


 
+1

The only factor that one needs to consider when choosing between Test E or C would be cost. Buy the one you can get for less paydirt, that would be my advice!!


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 6, 2010)

Vesne said:


> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
> 
> DONT DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



x 2 wow


----------



## underscore (Sep 6, 2010)

This thread was from 2005. The poster that revived it never came back. Awesome.


----------



## MDR (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn-I hate it when I miss that.  What a waste of time.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 6, 2010)

underscore said:


> This thread was from 2005. The poster that revived it never came back. Awesome.



i love it lol kill it lock it


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> Damn-I hate it when I miss that.  What a waste of time.



i did too     were idiots


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

_Dead _threads can be interesting, though, too.

Lee Priest was on one of VPX's radio programs talking about cycling Deca and Dianabol recently.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

YouTube Video











lulz

Uh...


----------

